# Female destroyed her own eggs



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello, people!
For last few days, I've been watching some sad behavior of my 'tiel female. She's about 7 years old and she came to me from breeder who is my friend. He stoped breeding tiels and started to breed some other species. Beba has (lutino female) come to me 3 months ago and for about 30 days ago she started with mating with Sokol ( normal gray male - about 1 year old). I let them nest box and 10 days after their monitorring they had first egg. Two days after they had another one... That continued until they had 6 eggs. They were laid on eggs for 19 days everyday. During days they were both at nest box, during nights only female was inside. After 19 days I've noticed shell of one egg on bottom of their cage. When I looked into nest box in there were left only 3 eggs and two of them had some holes like parents broke them with their beaks. Eggs were fertile: I noticed blood vaines in there. Now, in nest box is only one egg. 

So, where was the problem? Why they did such a things? I looked for some information but nobody could tell me what was gone wrong. Please help.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

This way every egg looked like b4 they throw it away from nest box


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

This way every egg looked inside b4 they started to destroy them


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, no! How very sad! I don't know why.  I hope a member can tell you (and me).


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks like the egg was dehydrating and the membrane trapping the chick. The chick will cry frantically to get out, and the parents will try to assist...most times too aggressively.

YOU will have to monitor the eggs by candling once they are close to hatching. This is caused by low environmental humdity. If you click on my website link, and at the top Articles, I have some assist hatch info.


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic article on assisted hatches, srtiels!! I have bookmarked that one. Thank you. I have chicks hatching now. There is high humidity in my part of Queensland at the moment. However, my pair are taking a lot of trouble to dampen themselves in the large, shallow dishes of water I have available.


----------



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you, srtiels! What should I do to prevent this happen again in the future?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Get a guage that shows humidity and temperature. In FL there are certain times of the year that it is not as humid (from now tile March) and the risks of babies gettinhg trapped in the shell is higher. You have to know when the egg is due to hatch and monitor it by candling. Once it pips and is not out of the egg within 24 hrs. it may be a 'suspected trapped in shell' baby. When candling the air cell is tiled, and prominant red veins are showing at the edge of where the air cell meets the body. If the chick is vocalizing and kicking inside the shell then I just reove the very top od the shell on the air cell side to view what is going on. The article goes into more detail.

But if you have low humidity problems you can take a mister and lightly mist *just the inside walls *of the nestbox, not the bedding or eggs, to increase the humidity in the box.


----------

